# Columbus hops



## MattyH (2/2/13)

Hi all
I've had a Columbus hop plant in the yard for a few years now and figure its probably time to make a brew with it. I've had a bit of a look around and haven't found much about it some people say its for bitterness some flavour. If anyone's used it please let me know how it turned out.

Cheers


----------



## MattyH (2/2/13)

Oh yeah when is the best time to harvest these bad boys? How do ya know when there ripe


----------



## felten (2/2/13)

If you google how to tell if they're ripe you should get a ton of hits. But what I look for is a hop that feels papery rather than moist, golden lupulin glands, and a distinctive aroma when you rub the cone between your palms.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/2/13)

a columbus/cascade combo is just beautiful IMHO. 90% Ale and 10% Caramumich3. 35IBU All additions after 30mins...... I did this last year, it was my very first kegged beer. it didn't last long though........


----------



## browndog (2/2/13)

If you like American beers then you "should" like columbus, however, it is not your typical american C hop. It does not have the citrus profile that cascade, centennial and chinook have it is more earthy and slightly spicy even. It also has a higher alpha acid content than the previously mentioned hops and is good for bittering american style beers. I'm currently drinking an APA that is bittered with columbus and with late additions of columbus and simcoe and it is a nice drop.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## hsb (2/2/13)

It's a good'un all right, early and late, definitely with C hops and simcoe and so on. Dank is a common descriptor. It's the bomb in an AIPA.
since you're 'showcasing' your home grown be generous and use it for later aroma/flavour additions, save the bittering for a store bought workhorse, especially since youll have no idea on AA%. Photo looks great, yum.


----------



## MattyH (2/2/13)

Thanks for the replies looks like I'll do a pale ale and use it for aroma and see how it comes up. I might just do a little 9l stove top job for a tester and work on what it'll go with from there. With using it for bitterness from what I've seen I should keep it under 60


----------

